# Lost all internal LAN connections to server after failed VPN install



## naylor1 (Mar 7, 2014)

Server 2008, failed VPN setup made me lose all internal wired LAN connections to server.

I tried to set up VPN using online instructions for Server2008. As soon as it enabled all our company PCs internally lost access to server. 

Can anyone help me remove my VPN setup and restore local LAN connections, its as if the VPN overides the LAN connections internally. 

As such all hard wired PCs lost internet too as its through server, however wireless PCs do have internet but no server access.

Note that all was working previously

Thanks all


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

howdy, welcome to TSG. 

closing duplicate, please do not create duplicate threads for the same issue. As this is a networking issue, I'm closing the one in Windows Server.

thanks, 

v


----------

